# Be careful at the supermarket



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am not sure what to think of this article, and I don't know anything about this Hot Springs Daily. If half of what is said in the article is true, it is very scary.

http://hotspringsdaily.com/2015/09/be-very-careful-at-the-supermarket/


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I do business with a large candy company that has plants worldwide. The U.S engineers that travel abroad were telling me that in one of the plants ( I forget if it was China,Malaysia or somewhere over there) there were monkeys in the plant that lived/hung out in the piping up on the walls/ceiling. That's just how it was. No one over there thought twice about it...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I like to take the small peach cups to work but can't anymore because they say product of China.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Its getting hard to find products that are not made over there in China. About 7 years ago they were importing drywall from China that was making people sick. You just never know what goes into the shit that is imported form those Asian countries.

They can seed stuff here, but we can't seen our good there.

My cousin had sold some hay that was supposed to go to China last year; they refused the whole load, and he even had to pay to dump it at the landfill. I bet they took that hay and sold it.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Waded through all the comments that went with that article. 

Sorta like politics! t's all about who one CHOOSES to believe! :huh: 

Just goes to show that you can find "reliable" research to back up your position, no matter what it is!  

Dave


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayup, just checked out my Blackened Atlantic Salmon, purchased at Scam's Club! 

Says " Ocean Farmed" & "Product of Chile" Packaged by C W Wirthy! :huh:

Guess that part is verified! 

Been using it for a while with no ill effects! :mellow:

Dave


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We were looking at fish at Sam's not long ago trying to find something that was a product of the US and thought well this one says Wild Alaska Flounder. Flipped the bag over and says caught in the waters of Alaska, processed in China, product of China, we'll pass. We finally found some type of fish that was a product of the US but don't remember what it was.

Wild Alaska Flounder

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/flounder-fillets-daily-chef/prod16520089.ip?xid=plproduct:1:41

It's only going to get worse when the Mexican workers are gone, the chicken processing plants around here are full of them and Americans aren't going to do that kind of work anymore. So they'll just send the birds to China or process them on ships.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet they'll do that kinda work if they have to get off the government tit......


----------

